# Still looking. More ideas? Elche and environs anyone?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

We've been living in the Jalon Valley for 8 months now while we explore. We've found we like Javea probably the most in the immediate area, for its ease of access and attractive, classy areas. However we are still exploring, perhaps we can find somewhere equally nice, but a bit cheaper. Moraira is lovely but a bit too hilly. Calpe seems possible though we have seen few places advertised for rent there. We like bits of Alicante, like parts of Mutxamel. We loved the Sierra Espuna but it looks too dry in the residential areas around Murcia but we could be wrong.

So? Anyone have thoughts on living on the outskirts of Elche?  

Looking for attractive, quiet, classy areas.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Kikie said:


> We've been living in the Jalon Valley for 8 months now while we explore. We've found we like Javea probably the most in the immediate area, for its ease of access and attractive, classy areas. However we are still exploring, perhaps we can find somewhere equally nice, but a bit cheaper. Moraira is lovely but a bit too hilly. Calpe seems possible though we have seen few places advertised for rent there. We like bits of Alicante, like parts of Mutxamel. We loved the Sierra Espuna but it looks too dry in the residential areas around Murcia but we could be wrong.
> 
> So? Anyone have thoughts on living on the outskirts of Elche?
> 
> Looking for attractive, quiet, classy areas.




Hi,

We looked in those areas, and also around Gandia (La Drova, big houses, cheaper than the areas you mention and beautiful).

We ended up in Valencia's suburbs, where property was much cheaper than the Brit area around Alicante, and where there is much more life/buzz. Even places on the coast are not crazy expensive but we opted for 10 mins inland, on the surrounding hills, where it's cooler and you still get a sea view.

Have a look at Requena (quiet & classy), Sagunto (vibrant port, beautiful old town), Pucol & Gilet (big calm urbanisations, some very expensive, some cheap, and everything in between) ... all 25 mins from the city center

Good luck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks. We actually started in Valencia and worked down from there! Lovely city but we arent city folk. Out of the city we found too many apartment blocks on the coast (there are a few places along this coast line where height is restricted) and we just couldn't find anywhere in the nicer, expensive urbanisations. I think in some cases though we must have missed the prettier bits in towns, like Sagunto, by driving round the edges.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

We also started in Valencia, the La Canada area as my wife had been offered a position near there. To be honest, we found that area and most of Valencia pretty underwhelming. Very nice city but there was just something about it. We thought the prices were fairly high or the more reasonably priced houses left a lot to be desired. Fortunately, my wife was also offered a position in Elche. 

We were down there about 10 days ago and found the area great. A welcome change from Valencia. The people are much more approachable, outgoing and helpful. The selection of rental properties is more reasonable and more plentiful. The estate agents are also more willing to work with you and really do help you. 

The movers will be here on the 3rd to start the move!!!


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds good! We'll probably pop down to Elche this weekend to drive around. Could you perhaps suggest any areas, streets, urbanisations that are worth looking at please?


----------

